# Utilizzare Gaim 2 oppure no?

## federico

Ciao a tutti, ho sentito di qualcuno che ha messo gaim2 anche se e' ancora hard masked in gentoo (e ancora sotto sviluppo)

Volevo domandare a quelli che lo hanno installato cosa ne pensano. Non e' un problema il fatto che sia sperimentale, ma vorrei capire se vale la pena iniziare ad utilizzarlo. 

Da quello che ho sentito non ci sono le cose che mi aspettavo arrivassero (supporto file transfer migliorato/funzionante e webcam) e ho sentito oggi che non notifica piu' quando un utente remoto chiude la finestra di dialogo (funzione veramente interessante).

Fronte a questo, c'e' qualche motivo per il quale vale la pena passare a gaim2 e che non mi faccia iniziare a cercare un altro software alternativo a gaim quando il 2 diventera' ufficiale?  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## xbb

A me non da nessun problema la beta di gaim 2 la uso già da un po', prima usavo Kopete ma non mi sono trovato bene anche se è esteticamente più carino  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

 

Ero convinto di averlo postato nel forum di discussione.. Cavoli mi son sbagliato  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## federico

 *xbb wrote:*   

> A me non da nessun problema la beta di gaim 2 la uso già da un po', prima usavo Kopete ma non mi sono trovato bene anche se è esteticamente più carino 

 

Riscontri anche tu che non si nota quando uno chiude le finestre di conversazione? Ci sono vantaggi concreti nella versione 2?

Fede

----------

## makami

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ci sono vantaggi concreti nella versione 2?
> 
> Fede

 

Più avanti dovrebbero aggiungere il supporto per audio e video, per ora è ancora in beta, diamogli tempo per decidere se lasciarli o meno no?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PboY

sinceramente, da quello che ho visto, la funziona che notificava la chiusura, identificava come chiusura anche quando l'altro utente non visualizzava per molto la finestra di chat senza chiuderla.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Riscontri anche tu che non si nota quando uno chiude le finestre di conversazione? Ci sono vantaggi concreti nella versione 2?
> 
> Fede

 

io utilizzo la versione cvs, e la cosa migliore secondo me che c'e' per ora è la funzione che tronca la lunghezza dei nick quando si abilita la visualizzazione degli avatar, evitando così di far apparire la fastidiosa scrollbar orizzontale lunghissima. mentre un aspetto negativo è che hanno tolto molte opzioni dal pannello delle preferenze.

----------

## makami

che bella la funzione che tronca i nick!!!  stavo iniziando a detestare la gente con avatar lunghissimi  :Very Happy: 

io più che altro sto aspettando il supporto audio/video.. spero arrivi presto

----------

## Raffo

a mio avviso nn ha niente di speciale, però generalmente lo trovo migliore della vers 1.5... la finestra di chat mi sembra più pulita, i suoni quando arriva un messaggio sono finalmente decenti, lo smooth scroll è bellino da vedere, per il resto mi sembra il solito gaim... una cosa interessante è che quando si connette lascia di default lo stato impostato l'ultima volta...

----------

## SilverXXX

Io l'ho messa su, e la trovo migliore della 1.5. Il salto secondo me si avrà con le rc però, ancora ci sono molte cose che vanno perfezionate. E qualcosa per i file transfer mi pareva lo avessero fatto.

----------

## makami

Riguardo il supporto audio/video si sa quando verrà inserito?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh stando a quello che annunciava sul sito doveva essere incluso con questa release, comunque la versione definitiva di Gaim 2.0 presenterà alcune modifiche visto che la besta ha suscitato alcuni feedback positivi e altri no...

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Ho messo gaim2, e noto alcune cose che non mi piacciono...

In primo luogo non ho trovato come inviare i messaggi con ctrl+invio piuttosto che solo con invio, non vedo le icone stile invia, blocca, e compagnia in basso sulle finestre i conversazione e inoltre la questione della finestra remota chiusa (la notifica) effettivamente non c'e' piu'. La finestra di configurazione e' un po' scarna e quella dei plugin e' stata messa fuori (perche' poi...). Le finestre infine non ricordano posizione e dimensione.

Visto che ho sempre utilizzato gli alias perche' odio gli utenti di msn che mettono nick stralunghi, l'unica funzione nuova ma inutile che vedo e' la possibilita' di mettersi away in maniera diversa su diversi account...

Mi pare un po' un buco nell'acqua...

Federico

----------

## Onip

avevo letto sul loro sito che molte opzioni erano state omesse appositamente, per testare quali di queste fossero effettivamente indispensabili.

----------

## federico

 *Onip wrote:*   

> avevo letto sul loro sito che molte opzioni erano state omesse appositamente, per testare quali di queste fossero effettivamente indispensabili.

 

Mi sa che devo andarglielo a dire  :Smile: 

 *sito di gaim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # The per-account statusboxes are a bad idea
> 
> # The statusboxes in general are too big.
> ...

 

Un po' di cose le sanno gia' vedo  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si, in effeti avevo provato pure io la nuova versione (curiosità) ma mi ha un pò deluso, soprattutto perchè speravo di poter utilizzare la webcam con msn... invece ancora nisba..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

mi avete fatto venire la curiosità di provarlo.. mi pare abbastanza buono, aka mi trovo bene.

In effetti no nè cambiato moltissimo dalla 1.5.. comunque terrò questa: mi sembra abbastanza stabile in fin dei conti (e taglia i nick troppo lunghi, yuhh uhh!!!!)

----------

